
Graduates Are Told They Can Do Anything with Degrees. Why Do They Feel Lost? - ilamont
https://www.chronicle.com/article/Graduates-Are-Told-They-Can-Do/244696
======
CitizenTekk
We are thought that education will make our life easier. It will give you edge
to other people in terms of employment, social status and even about getting
relevant to most of the society. Which is true. But the mind set it implies to
us is we get education to survive making us to forget how to life should be
lived. People with degrees often get lost it is because people have mind set
that you need that to be competent on the world with "set standards" rather
than taking education to pursue your dream or what someone really like.

